# Fishing Middle Earth



## Halasían (Jul 4, 2020)

I do love this Angling Guite to Middle Earth! I love the detail!
I came across this about fifteen years ago and have to say I was happy to see it is not only still around, but the creator had finally finished updating it! The only addition I would make is lake fishing as this guide is specific to fly-fishing rivers for the most part.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2020)

I can imagine a number of Compleat Anglers in Buckland!


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 5, 2020)

Halasían said:


> I do love this Angling Guite to Middle Earth! I love the detail!
> I came across this about fifteen years ago and have to say I was happy to see it is not only still around, but the creator had finally finished updating it! The only addition I would make is lake fishing as this guide is specific to fly-fishing rivers for the most part.




I love fishing, I love middle-earth, what is not to love?


----------



## Halasían (Jul 5, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> I love fishing, I love middle-earth, what is not to love?


I know, right! Some of the entries are just descriptions of the river system, but some are really detailed (Branduin. Midgewater). I myself go out on Lake Evendim in a rowboat and cast my line quite regularly. Sometimes I do it from the western shore...


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 5, 2020)

As I'm not into this pastime, I broke off early.
Just one question;
Is there a mention anywhere that there are warning notices to the effect that some angling locations might be unsuitable for Hobbits?
I'm thinking of Déagol being pulled underwater in one of the films (only EE version?) ... 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2020)

No idea if it's in the films, but it is in the book.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 6, 2020)

I loved to fish in LOTRO if anyone ever played that game. Just seems right.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 6, 2020)

I think it's a species-neutral fishing guide. What's more, it's a good study of the river systems of Middle Earth in the 3rd Age.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 9, 2020)

This is really hilarious! But it's convincingly written too!

I am now waiting for a similarly detailed guide (Lonely Planet, maybe...?) of all golf courses in M-E, since this game was invented in the 3d age, remember...?

_He charged the ranks of the goblins of Mount Gram in the Battle of the Green Fields, and knocked their king Golfimbul’s head clean off with a wooden club. It sailed a hundred yards through the air and went down a rabbit-hole, and in this way the battle was won and the game of Golf invented at the same moment._​
😄


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 9, 2020)

Merroe said:


> This is really hilarious! But it's convincingly written too!
> 
> I am now waiting for a similarly detailed guide (Lonely Planet, maybe...?) of all golf courses in M-E, since this game was invented in the 3d age, remember...?
> 
> ...


I was first allowed to whack away at a golf ball some time in the early 1960s (pre-1966) with a "driver" having a seriously shortened shaft, at the age of definitely below 10, while my parents and I lived in India (and they became members of the Bombay Golf Club). My parents then again became members of a golf club on Long Island some time after 1969, but golf clubs being what they were at the time I was only able to get some later whacks in at the local public golf course whose longest hole was a par 3. After my parents had finally become settled in Germany post-1979, they again became members in a local golf club, on whose course the odd German (amateur?) championship was played, and which had some seriously ego-deflating holes. Located in a forest region, getting into serious rough meant almost you needed a chain saw to locate a very badly hit ball.

So I have had the opportunity to play some golf. Driving off the tee is the opportunity for macho morons to shine - if their ball lands in bounds on some critical holes, which can be iffy even for pros. Everything I have ever read by pros making money boils down to "the money is in the putting!".

Which brings me to Golfimbul named above. Even assuming Orc heads to having been a tad smaller than human ones, that rabbit hole Golfimbul's head went down must have been not very much smaller than a basketball hoop. Oh man, putting at that size of a hole - I might have played par on some courses! 🤪


----------



## Halasían (Jul 13, 2020)

I'd rather fish than golf anytime.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 13, 2020)

Halasían said:


> I'd rather fish than golf anytime.


On golf courses with water hazards you can combine the two ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2020)

Or,


----------



## Halasían (Jul 14, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> On golf courses with water hazards you can combine the two ...


... if I was interested at all in golf.
You golfers should start a Middle Earth Country Club thread. 🤣 

I'm off to the Midgewater....🐟


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 15, 2020)

Halasían said:


> You golfers should start a Middle Earth Country Club thread. 🤣


Calling me a "golfer" would probably elicit rotflmao responses from all those truly so named who have ever seen me in my fairly few attempts. On the other hand, Germans who believe that the German automaker VW arrived at the name of its most successful model (called "Rabbit" in the US for a while) by anything but plagiarism might have trouble seeing differences in my efforts and those of Bernhard Langer, possibly Germany's most successful golfer, winner of the Masters in Augusta in 1985 and 1993. I specifically remember the German TV sports commentator going slightly bananas on 14. April 1985, the date of Langer's first win, hyperventilating that this was as if Boris Becker had won Wimbledon ...
... which Boris then promptly did on 07. July 1985 ...


----------



## Halasían (Jul 15, 2020)

Some of the best times of my youth was visiting my grandparents in Minnesota. I knew it meant not only fresh fish dinners prepared by gramma, but long days on the lake with my dad and grandpa. Walleye, Northern Pike, Perch, Sunfish.... fun times and great memories.

In Washington I fished the Cedar River when it was allowed, and the Alpine Lakes when I went hiking the back country. The Cutthroats and Rainbows were really fun to pull out of those cold mountain lakesto be pan-seared and eaten.

I think this guide needs to be expanded for 1st age Beleriand!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 15, 2020)

Hmm. And maybe all those voyages to Middle-earth were just Aldarion's excuse to go fishing?


----------



## Halasían (Jul 15, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hmm. And maybe all those voyages to Middle-earth were just Aldarion's excuse to go fishing?


... and post war-of-the-Ring, Aragorn and Faramir would get away from the wives and head to Henneth Annun for some fishing and bro-time.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 20, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I can imagine a number of Compleat Anglers in Buckland!


Is that why you're hiding under the Brandywine Bridge? Poaching fish out-of-season?


----------



## Halasían (Sep 1, 2022)

> Trying to catch fish in the Brandywine​



Liking your new tag there Squinty Southern One!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 1, 2022)

Man's gotta eat.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Man's gotta eat.


...and it beats _pawing through the garbage behind the Prancing Pony_ too!


----------

